# Russian Citizenship



## Kenjamin (May 11, 2011)

Where would I go to verify whether or not I'm entitled to Russian citizenship? I've been looking up all this expat stuff at the same time of doing some ancestry.com work and came across my great-great-grandfather's naturalisation papers. Well, with jus sanguinis and the way events and dates line up, there's everything saying I've inherited citizenship and nothing I can find says it's been nullified in the laws of Russia I've read so far. This doesn't have anything to do with my planned ventures, I just thought it was interesting as hell and figured I'd have a good chance of getting a question like that answered here. lol


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I wouldn't hold my breath on this one. Generally these days, "inherited" nationality only works for a generation or two - and even then, once the chain is broken it can be difficult to claim. (I.e. if your great-grandfather and grandfather never claimed their Russian nationality, it may be too late for you.)

Your best source for information will be the Russian Consulate in the US. Remember, too, there are have several fairly drastic changes in government in Russia in the last century or so. When governments change, so do the laws.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Kenjamin (May 11, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath on this one. Generally these days, "inherited" nationality only works for a generation or two - and even then, once the chain is broken it can be difficult to claim. (I.e. if your great-grandfather and grandfather never claimed their Russian nationality, it may be too late for you.)
> 
> Your best source for information will be the Russian Consulate in the US. Remember, too, there are have several fairly drastic changes in government in Russia in the last century or so. When governments change, so do the laws.
> Cheers,
> Bev


According to the laws I've read, there is no need to claim it because of the way it's inherited, especially in the instance of my great-grandfather as I'm now quite sure he retained his father's citizenship ex lege. Every reformation in citizenship laws I've read so far support this and effectively carried over the previous citizenship like in the instances of the creation and fall of the Soviet Union. If it does work for a generation or two, that would definite make my grandfather eligible to claim and most likely even my father. So, by your assessment, I would need only have them acquire proof of citizenship prior to me?


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Just a sidenote, but why don't we have a Russian subforum in here? There is a large expat community in Russia, so I do believe the country deserves of its own subforum. Lot of expats work there in the oil industry or as English language teachers, the majority in Moscow and St Petersburg but I've met people who lived in far less popular areas of the country too.


----------



## Kenjamin (May 11, 2011)

gerrit said:


> Just a sidenote, but why don't we have a Russian subforum in here? There is a large expat community in Russia, so I do believe the country deserves of its own subforum. Lot of expats work there in the oil industry or as English language teachers, the majority in Moscow and St Petersburg but I've met people who lived in far less popular areas of the country too.


I was thinking the same thing when I went to post my question.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Kenjamin said:


> I was thinking the same thing when I went to post my question.


I don't know if the forum has room for expansion (depending on server capabilities and such) but some countries with a large expat forum should IMO deserve their own subforum.

Belgium
Ireland
Czech Republic
Russia
Saudi Arabia
Luxembourg
Switzerland

All countries with a very large number of expats, but without own subforum. A pity because topics on those countries are now shattered across other parts of the forum where they're harder to trace. Meanwhile some existing subforums (eg Argentina, India, ...) are not exactly getting a lot of new topics ...


----------



## takdonpedro (Jul 28, 2012)

are here any Ukrainians as well ?


----------



## neolife (May 16, 2012)

Kenjamin said:


> Where would I go to verify whether or not I'm entitled to Russian citizenship? I've been looking up all this expat stuff at the same time of doing some ancestry.com work and came across my great-great-grandfather's naturalisation papers. Well, with jus sanguinis and the way events and dates line up, there's everything saying I've inherited citizenship and nothing I can find says it's been nullified in the laws of Russia I've read so far. This doesn't have anything to do with my planned ventures, I just thought it was interesting as hell and figured I'd have a good chance of getting a question like that answered here. lol


Hello Kenjamin,
I know that you can get the Russian citizenship during 6 months (the easiest way) only if your parents are living in Russia and have the Russian citizenship. Unfortunately if your great-great-grandfather had the naturalisation papers only, it will not be enough to get the RU citizenship.


----------



## rogermnc (Jan 31, 2013)

Everything is possible in Russia for $$$. If you are really want to get your citizenship start diggin' some webpages for immigration lawyers in Moscow. I thinkg they can fix everything.


----------



## serenade76 (Oct 15, 2013)

Russian great-great-grandfather has nothing to do with this, a specialized avocate has.


----------

